# Oven Fried Buttermilk Chicken



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

6 chicken thighs
3/4 of a cup Buttermilk
1 cup all purpose flour
3/4 of a teaspoon poulty seasoning (optional)
1 teaspoon paprika
1/2 of a teaspoon seasoned salt
1/4 of a cup margarine or butter (1/2 of a stick)

Heat oven to 425. Place buttermilk into shallow dish. On waxed paper or plate (I used a small bowl with high sides), mix flour, poultry seasoning, paprils and seasoned salt. 

Dip chicken in buttermilk to coat completely. Dredge in flour mixture to cover completely. Place on clean sheet of waxed paper.

In foil-lined 15" x 10" baking pan, melt margarine in oven for 3 to 5 minutes or until bubbly. Don't let it burn. 

Carefully remove from oven and place chicken skin side down in pan.

Bake chicken in 425 oven for 30 minutes. Carefully turn chicken over. Bake 30 minutes more or until internal juices of chicken run clear. (Or insert instant-read meat thermometer in thickest part of chicken. Temperature should read 180 degrees for dark meat. 170 if you use white pieces.) 

Refrigerate leftovers immediately.

Note: Coated chicken may also be stove top fried.

*This recipe was terrific. It was pull-off-the-bone tender. I'll use less margarine next time...and also will use a heavier duty aluminum foil to keep the liquid from seeping thru to the pan. Those precut foil sheets were just too thin. It'll make for much easier clean up.*


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

If you still want some of that "fried" flavor, you can brown the chicken in some oil in a pan, but don't cook it all the way through. Take it out of the oil and set it on a cooling rack on top of a sheet. Finish cooking it in the oven and a lot of the oil won't be in the chicken.


----------



## sun_goddess (Mar 14, 2006)

Either way you cook it, this one sounds really good. I'm drooling over my keyboard again!


----------

